# Do you damp proof a crawlspace



## topflite (Dec 29, 2016)

So I am doing a new construction over a 48" block crawlspace. I cannot decide if I need to damp proof it. In the past I have used ICF on a couple crawlspaces, and didn't damp proof. Or I have built full basements with full-blown waterproofing. Or I build on slabs. 

I am on a level site with no drainage issues. I will have a normal perimeter drain at the base of the foundation, on the level of the footer. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Matt0034 (Jul 10, 2014)

Absolutely, required by code. Only place it might not be is a garage, been awhile since I checked out the irc on that subject... my preferred specs in a crawlspace is to also insulate the walls with ridged foam instead of doing the floor joist and create a conditioned crawlspace... helps keep moisture out which always is a problem in those areas. Check out this site, https://buildingscience.com/document-search?topics[0]=698... 

You'll go nuts searching through here, some really great details on every aspect of a house.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I'd parge coat the block, cant strip the footer and hit it with bituminous, thoro foundation coating or dimple mat with termination bar.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

On quality jobs, non-low bid, we knock down the center hump into the footing over dig, level, spread 3-4 inches of washed pea rock as a rodent/varmit barrier then the 10 mill poly vapour barrier taped to all walls and joints, two-3" of blue-board foam against the footer walls to sill from spread footing.
Access door panel for utilities in crawl space.

basement side finished like it is outside below Vapour barrier. Dampproofing, insulation, drain board if used, pea rock, geo filter cloth, then dirt fill if used.
Dampproofing to sill board along with insulation on basement wall face.


----------



## Bull Trout (Dec 6, 2016)

topflite said:


> Any thoughts?


lots of them  

but about this, do it like superseal explained


----------



## topflite (Dec 29, 2016)

Thank You!

Around here we see a lot of the parge coat and sealer over that on basements. I'd say that will work for this job just fine.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Absolutely ! Minimum poly and two inch slab bull floated. Up grade,2 -"4 " extruded polystyrene and then the rat slab.

It is sorta like meeting people,you never get a second chance with a first impression.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Matt0034 said:


> Absolutely, required by code. Only place it might not be is a garage, been awhile since I checked out the irc on that subject... my preferred specs in a crawlspace is to also insulate the walls with ridged foam instead of doing the floor joist and create a conditioned crawlspace... helps keep moisture out which always is a problem in those areas. Check out this site, https://buildingscience.com/document-search?topics[0]=698...
> 
> You'll go nuts searching through here, some really great details on every aspect of a house.
> 
> ...


Agreed. I will be sealing my crawlspace in short orded


----------

